# Can't Take HRT because of blood pressure



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I was prescribed PremPro 2.5mg earlier this week; took one pill and the next day my blood pressure was high. Dr. told me not to take any more. I am hypertensive anyway and take daily meds for that. My gyn had warned that we would have to keep a close check on my bp when she prescribed. I only wish I hadn't spent my money on something that I now have to throw away! Does anyone know if there is an herbal that might help with hot flashes. And would an herbal cause my bp to go up? I imagine it has hormones in it as well.


----------



## suzatb (Nov 7, 2001)

There are a couple of herbs that help with hot flashes. Red Clover, Black Cohosh, Evening Primrose Oil and Dong Quai. I use Red Cloer, Evening Primrose and Dong Quai. It helps with PMS and night sweats also. Check out GNC's website. It has all of the information on the different herbs and also lets you know side effects and drug interactions.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks suz, I will check the website.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Also, progesterone cream is supposed to help with hot flashes (and, in theory at least, with high BP as well). But, again, that's hormones - just a different, milder version, and without the estrogen.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan, I've heard about the creams, but I'm not quite sure of how they are to be applied. Do you rub them on like lotion (arms, legs, etc.) or are they applied to more private areas?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Patty - You rub just a little bit into various parts of your body where your skin is the thinnest: esp. face, neck, chest, inner parts of arms, palms, bottoms of feet. I also put a bit in the pelvic region, as I have chronic pelvic pain (and the progesterone is finally what helped me with that). If you are interested and want to learn more, check out Dr. John Lee's and Dr. Christianne Northrop's websites and books.


----------

